# Multiple users with Outlook 2007



## jb.cool (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello!

I have an issue. I recently reinstalled Windows XP Home and Office 2007 Ultimate. I decided to set up multiple users on my PC, one for me and one for my wife.
What I want to do is set up Outlook 2007 so that both user profiles access the same address book and emails. We only have one email address and we both check it. It's just that there will be two user profiles running on the PC.

Can someone please help me out as to how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

The only way of doing that is with an Exchange Server, not much help but try googling sharing a single PST file... there are programs out there that do this although 2007 is so new I'm not sure how well it work.

EDIT: you might be able to setup say your account first in Outlook 2007, this will create the PST File. You then move the PST file to a central folder (close outlook first...or you get an error message) then go into wife's Outlook setup the account then close outlook, go into Control panel > Mail and add the central PST file then select it as the default email location then remove the useless PST file leaving yours. Might work although i ahve a feeling it will crash or complain or you'll get a lot of duplicate emails as each one of you checks the same email account.

My advice, just share one user account with your wife and store everything in there or get seperate email addresses, you'll have less headaches with this. Also another huge problem with mutiple user accounts on one PC... spyware infests each one individually making it really hard to remove...


----------



## technicalguy (Aug 5, 2008)

I use outlook 2007 so under account setting -> data files you will see your profile and .pst file that holds all your data. So copy that PST on somewhere else.

Create folder on your c drive and share it and right click on it and give permission and make sure you give full permission (so at this point you both can read from that folder). Now put that copied .pst file on this folder.

Go back and logon as you and open outlook and account setting and data file location and add this shared folder .pst and disconnect under your profile. 

Repeat same step for your wife and test email. It will work as long as either one of you is using that PC at a time!


----------

